# Match MW 8BMW-D Underseat Subwoofers (for BMW/MINI)



## isot (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello All,
Anyone experienced these underseat subwoofers?
Here below specs :
https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/media/pdf/e0/be/ba/BA-MW-8BMW-D.pdf

They come in pair for Left/Right underseat, dual coils as 2+2 allowing different setups
200W RMS each and down to 25hz frequency
Comparing these features with others, they are superior than other brands plug & play subwoofers for BMW/MINI

Audison APBMWS8-4
Focal ISUB BMW4
Bavsound Ghost series

What do you guys think? Anyone experienced any of these undersea integrated subwoofers for BMW/MINI

My car is MINI F56 by the way.


----------



## noviceDIYer (12 mo ago)

I haven't compared, but that’s the underseat woofer I’m using. 

There is an improvement. 
Your stock woofer may be 6.5”
does your mini have a factory amp?

If it is not satisfactory, then maybe look into adding an amplifier and perhaps an Epicenter + AMP, or an amp with some sort of Bass restoration.


----------

